# Desperate on what to feed found 10 day old pigeon



## SudsMalone (Mar 21, 2013)

We found a pigeon today and it is about 10 days old, (we have worked this out from some pictures on the net). We have had stormy weather and the poor little thing has fallen out the nest.

We can't find the nest or parents.........

We have him in a shoe box with some tissues in our bathroom (which is heated).

We can't get to a pet food store to buy pet food and need to give him something we might have at home.

Please let us know what we can give him.

We want to save him but have no idea what to feed him or how!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

HI and welcome,

Thanks for taking this little one in. I'm not sure what your temperatures are like there at present but just before you start any feeding you need to make sure he's nice and warm.
Ideally on a heat pad or a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel in the bottom of the box maybe.

An easy thing to feed if you haven't got bird related seeds or formulas are defrosted warm peas or sweetcorn, not tinned though.
If you warm them fully in hot water then with the baby on your lap you can gently open the beak and place the pea in it's mouth and gently push it towards the back of the throat and it will swallow. Wait between peas for it to go down and for the youngster to get used to the idea as this will be a bit alien to it initially as it's used to being fed by the parent.

you need to feed about 10 to start with as it's still quite young and wait for the crop to empty before feeding again to be sure the food is moving through.

Keep some white paper towel on the bottom of the box so you can check to see what it's poops are like. These tell you a lot about whether it's processing the peas and then once it's used to being fed like this you can give a bit more up to about 20 each time.

Let us know how things are going as others may have some other advice on food options too.

Good luck

Janet


----------



## SudsMalone (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks Janet,

We have started him on "dog food" (we soaked dry dog food in water that we saw on other sites), which seems to be working, but we will try the peas and corn tomorrow.

How often should we feed him? And what is the 'crop' he seems to have a large 'bulge' at the front but not sure if that is it? We will put a photo up of him shortly as we are actually thinking he might be younger than 10 days.

He seems to be sleeping most of the time if that helps with determining age.

Can you also tell us what is the likelihood of him making it? We know you can't be specific but thought you might know like 50% generally make it without parents or something like that..........

Is there anyway we can find a group in Melbourne that could help us out? We would like to find a home for him, one that knows what they are doing and can take good care of him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Please check this link and click on "caring for a baby pigeon" http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/


*


----------



## SudsMalone (Mar 21, 2013)

Here is a photo of the little one.


----------



## SudsMalone (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks Skyeking, some very helpful information there!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

What a little cutie!!

Yes mashed dog food is good. The good thing with feeding things like that and peas is they're getting moisture from it too so no need to worry about fluids and drinking yet.

It has a very good chance of making it, pigeons are easy to rear as far a diet goes and they're very hardy chaps.
The main thing though if you're intending to release it is the problem of them becoming inprinted on humans.
They are so adorable especially when they get used to you and beg for food so it does make it difficult to ignore them and keep them from becoming reliant on you.

Obviously it would be good if you were able to find a rescue place that takes pigeons so he/she can be integrated with others and released in a group but as far as rearing them goes you'll find they can thrive without parents just won't be getting the important lessons on how to find food and be preditor aware etc that comes from the parents.

They do make great pets but you need to decide early on if they're to be released so as to avoid problems such as bonding.

Not sure about rehabbers in your area. We do have members in Australia so we can try and find out from them hopefully if there's a place that can help.

Keep in touch and we can try and help.

Janet


----------



## Tashy/Rob (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh cute, hey Janet, I bet Suds ends up keeping him/her.

Because Suds, and I've quoted this before and I'm sure there's hordes on here will agree with me........

They get to you........

When you get a chance, check out mine and Tashys epic saga!

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/the-story-of-pippa-58791.html

The we ever got to pidgies is feeding ferals.

Trust me...

They get to you.....

Rob, Tashy and the extended 'family'


----------



## SudsMalone (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for your replies 

Yes I have a nasty feeling you are right....... we know he will grow on us but we just didn't want a pet at this point and was hoping to find another home. We will try but we know the longer he is with us (yes I am resisting a name at this point lol) the more we will want to keep him!

How often should we feed him?

How do we find Australian members?

Thanks again, this is all very new to us...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Feed him only when his crop empties or goes back down. Yes, that would be that little soft pillow in front. You will probably be feeding him maybe every 5 or 6 hours. He's adorable. I would put extra nesting materials under him, to keep it nice and soft, so that his legs don't go out to the side. He needs to be able to keep them under him. Torn paper towels torn in shreds work well. Even a soft little nest of shredded T.P. and paper towels works.


----------



## SudsMalone (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks Jay, I'll add some more stuff to his little bed. 

How much should he be eating at each feed? 

He isn't really eating very much at all, like 2 peas worth.... so after Amyable said 10 peas we are concerned he isn't eating anywhere near enough...... I'm off to try and feed him again.....


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi there,

Don't worry too much about it having to be 10 peas at first as the baby is a bit smaller than I'd thought initially.
As it gets used to being hand fed it will want more. If you feel it's taking the mashed dog biscuits better then carry on with that.
You can always mix a cereal like Ready Brek with warm water if you have that there but that tends to be for much younger birds.

I've sent a message to two members in Australia. I don't know for certain exactly where they're based though so am waiting to see if they're about and respond soon.

Will let you know if I find anything out for you.

Janet


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He looks like about a week old. If you were feeding baby bird formula, it would be about 15 ml about every 6 hours. Watch his crop and fill it up like a little pillow, then let it go back down before feeding again. Can't guess at the dog food amount, as I don't even know how large it is to begin with.


----------



## SudsMalone (Mar 21, 2013)

thanks Jay that helps  

I am of to a bird supply shop now, so they will be able to give me some propper food for the little fella 

Thanks and I know I'll be back with more questions!!


----------



## SudsMalone (Mar 21, 2013)

Amyable that would be great thank you 

I am posting ads all over the place, don't want the poor little thing to die...... we are doing our best but I have Dystonia and suffer from hand tremors so feeding him is rather difficult!

Thanks again


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

with his small size he may be a wild dove not a pigeon., so a release would be good when he is weaned and ready. good luck.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here are some videos on feeding a baby. This way is really easy. All you need is the baby bird formula, or maybe you can even blend the soaked dog food pieces till they are like a formula. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1aPHzKZaQE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3GPWhHeG4s&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s5ZY3U2lKU&feature=related


----------



## SudsMalone (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks Jay3 and Spirit Wings 

The video links were great and we got baby bird formula yesterday. We had tried that method of feeding but didn't have much luck (just a huge mess) but will try again today as after watching the videos it looks the way to go! (At the moment he is kind of eating off a lid, he gets the food out the 'groove' of the lid, but I don't think he is eating enough this way)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can also fill a baby bottle nipple with the formula or soft food, and dip his beak into it. He should learn to eat his food from the nipple. It would take longer this way, as you would have to refill the nipple until he has had his fill, but it could work.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here is a video where she feeds the baby the same way as with the nipple, but uses a small crock.
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Hand-Feed-a-Tiny-Baby-Pigeon-in-an-Emergenc/


----------



## SudsMalone (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks Jay3, you have been very helpful... we are ioff for a feed now using the syringe and latex method....... wish us luck!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's easy to feed that way, even if a little messy. LOL. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## ruthiedove (Mar 22, 2013)

I have used a small syringe without the needle to hand feed. You can pull the food into the syringe


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi there.

So glad you're getting some great help with some feeding advice.

So far have had no luck with locating anyone from near you. The one member I messaged from Aus is too far away and he gave me the name of a member he knew was in Melbourne but sadly she hasn't logged on here since last July.
I've sent a message just in case she gets notified.

I wonder if a local vet might know of anyone that keep birds or of a rescue centre around you.

Keep up the good work and I'll let you know if I hear any more.

Janet


----------

